# Stage 14 - Da Chicken is taking bets



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Since I am soo bored here with my mountain bike injuries (4 crashes in the last week). I am taking bets to add a little excitement in my internet life.

I'm taking Da Chicken for Stage 14 to win the stage.
<img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25867&stc=1">

You can pick whoever you want.

At stake is a roadbikereview jersey. Brand new, not signed by the chicken. You can get me your local club jersey. Or if that's too much or your jersey is too ugly just give me your local club t-shirt.

No more smack talking, psycho arm chair quarterback analysis. Time to put some money down!

Whaddayasay??


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I say I will take that bet. Since no one else is stepping up to the plate.

I'll take Lance, although I don't think he is sure to win it. I am really, really confident that the chicken will NOT win, nor put time on Lance, since he will be the most closely marked man in the peloton tomorrow. 

Should I lose, I will see what I can do for a jersey. Maybe a local shop if I can score a nice one. Or a Leinenkugel's jersey. If not, I will dig up some local stuff to send your way that should make for a fair wager. But I would be totally shocked if you won this one.

I have a feeling Lance will win 15, btw. Seems more like the day to stomp his foot down.

I hope none of the injuries are serious.

Ok, definitely a Leinies jersey. They are pretty sharp!

(BTW, XL, tribal prefered!)


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

francois said:


> Since I am soo bored here with my mountain bike injuries (4 crashes in the last week). I am taking bets to add a little excitement in my internet life.
> 
> I'm taking Da Chicken for Stage 14 to win the stage.
> <img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25867&stc=1">
> ...



I'll take that...the chicken will NOT get the win tomorrow.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

svend said:


> I'll take that...the chicken will NOT get the win tomorrow.


I think you have to pick the winner to win the bet. I don't think Francis is offering Rassmussen against the FIELD, since he says "You can pick whoever you want."


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll take the bet, and take Lance

I'll pick you up a Jersey from Australia since I am over here visitng for a couple more weeks if I'm wrong... I'm not going to have to end up sending you one, but... just in case


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

francois said:


> .
> 
> I'm taking Da Chicken for Stage 14 to win the stage.
> Whaddayasay??


I say you're making the race a lot more interesting, chicken or no chicken. Good luck to you, but here's to Lance.

b7b


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

izibo said:


> I'll take the bet, and take Lance
> 
> I'll pick you up a Jersey from Australia since I am over here visitng for a couple more weeks if I'm wrong... I'm not going to have to end up sending you one, but... just in case


We are on Izibo. Thank you. Please send that jersey hanging on an aussie hottie.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

We're on.

That thing is beautiful. Mail it to me now.

Chicken, chicken!!

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

svend said:


> I'll take that...the chicken will NOT get the win tomorrow.


Ya gotta pick someone Svend. Not that it matters cause the chicken will fly tomorrow!!

fc


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

Francois, is there a time limit on your prizes? I actually won the first ever Road Bike Review TDF contest when I picked Marco Pantani to win on Mount Ventoux in 2000. Sure Lance gifted the stage to Pantani, but a win is a win!!! THe people who bet on the 1919 Black Sox did not have to give their winnings back did they? And my signed copy of "_Its Not About the Bike_" sits on my shelf right next to my signed Eddie Merckx Photo.

As much as I want to see Rasmussen win the stage and make the final week interesting, I just do not see it happenning. Basso is not in the best of forms. Ullrich is not as explosive as he once was. None of the Usual Suspect Spaniards are doing much this year. Vino is inconsistant and could suprise tomorrow depending on which Vino shows up. But the most important factor is that Lance will want to put some time between him and Rasmussen. Though I will hope for a Rasmussen win. *There will be no gifts this year!!!*

I will put my money (payable in Decathlon Cycles Jersey & Swag) on Lance Armstrong to win the stage. Basso will keep with Lance in a close second and take a little time off Rasmussen.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will put my money (payable in Decathlon Cycles Jersey & Swag) on Lance Armstrong to win the stage. Basso will keep with Lance in a close second and take a little time off Rasmussen.


Sweet, we're on. You've been a winner so far... until tomorrow. The chicken will change your fate.

Jeez. everybody is betting on Lance. I don't want to hate Da Man tomorrow. I just want some excitement. I'll take all your jerseys though and have Da Chicken sign them.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Black7beard said:


> I say you're making the race a lot more interesting, chicken or no chicken. Good luck to you, but here's to Lance.
> 
> b7b


Thank you. Thank you....

You're not betting with me are you? Respond if you are.

Chicken. Chicken...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

francois said:


> Sweet, we're on. You've been a winner so far... until tomorrow. The chicken will change your fate.
> 
> Jeez. everybody is betting on Lance. I don't want to hate Da Man tomorrow. I just want some excitement. I'll take all your jerseys though and have Da Chicken sign them.
> 
> francois


38 seconds is just not enough of a cushion for Lance to have with a week left in the tour. He is going to want to put some time into his rivals. 

The only thing that may keep him from winning is that Lance will want to save his legs for Sunday when he crosses the Col de Portet d'Aspet. He always wins the stage there in memofir of Fabio Casartelli. But Lance will not mind winning two stages in a row.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

I'll take the bet. I'll take Basso. Rasmussen will go for the win and blow up. Lance will motor past him, with only Basso able to hang with him. Lance will gift him the win and me a jersey. I'll give you a choice of a few local jersies if the Chicken wins. By the way, I'd love to see Rasmussen win by about a minute. It would really make Stage 15 and the ITT REAL interesting.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

francois said:


> Since I am soo bored here with my mountain bike injuries (4 crashes in the last week). I am taking bets to add a little excitement in my internet life.
> 
> I'm taking Da Chicken for Stage 14 to win the stage.
> <img src="http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=25867&stc=1">
> ...



Looks like the chicken is taking all bets for....let's say...
ONE HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS...muh..muha..muuhahaha...MUUUHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

*Our local jerseys are ugly.*

But I do have (new) Mt Washignton Bicycle Hill Climb polar fleece blankets. I have them in grey and burgundy. We bettin? If so i'll take Basso. Lance and Basso like each other. They will work together to put Rasmussen away. 


francois said:


> Since I am soo bored here with my mountain bike injuries (4 crashes in the last week). I am taking bets to add a little excitement in my internet life.
> 
> I'm taking Da Chicken for Stage 14 to win the stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bsdc said:


> I'll take the bet. I'll take Basso. Rasmussen will go for the win and blow up. Lance will motor past him, with only Basso able to hang with him. Lance will gift him the win and me a jersey. I'll give you a choice of a few local jersies if the Chicken wins. By the way, I'd love to see Rasmussen win by about a minute. It would really make Stage 15 and the ITT REAL interesting.


Good we're on.

Finally, someone with a little panache taking a non-lance. If Basso wins, I might give you matching bibs too!

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> 38 seconds is just not enough of a cushion for Lance to have with a week left in the tour. He is going to want to put some time into his rivals.
> 
> The only thing that may keep him from winning is that Lance will want to save his legs for Sunday when he crosses the Col de Portet d'Aspet. He always wins the stage there in memofir of Fabio Casartelli. But Lance will not mind winning two stages in a row.



38 seconds is really 5 minutes 38 because of Da Chicken's ITT. Lance knows that. Lance is a calculating, conservative man. Once he is put on the redline, he'll start thinking...
"oh what about tomorrow"
"No need to go over 90%. I got 5 minutes ITT on this guy"

Da chicken on the other hand has raised the gauntlet and he's got to back it up. Cause chickens back up their trash talk!

fc


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

francois said:


> Thank you. Thank you....
> 
> You're not betting with me are you? Respond if you are.
> 
> Chicken. Chicken...


No, no bet, but appreciation for the interest you've added to the race. Good luck to all.

b7b


----------



## Utah CragHopper (May 9, 2003)

I think Piepoli plucks The Chicken tomorrow.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

firstrax said:


> But I do have (new) Mt Washignton Bicycle Hill Climb polar fleece blankets. I have them in grey and burgundy. We bettin? If so i'll take Basso. Lance and Basso like each other. They will work together to put Rasmussen away.


Sweet... hillclimb polartec! We're on.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

My other bets:

Coreyb is for Lance

Nwilkes is for Lance.

is that it?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

beware the leinie's jersey. i got mine and had to re-stich the collar.

it is pretty sweet looking.


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

Things look no good for you Francois...


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

firstrax said:


> If so i'll take Basso. Lance and Basso like each other. They will work together to put Rasmussen away.


Looking good for Basso near the top of the HC. Good call, so far. I think you are the leading candidate for a payoff this day... though there is a long way to go of course.

EVERYONE is throwing EVERYTHING at Lance today!


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

I better still get my Jersey if Armstong beats 'da Chicken' (but still loses the race)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Thank you Georg Totschnig!!

I'm off the hook as my man did da chicken dance.

Lance is the force. The race is over. Discovery no good today.

francois


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

cityeast said:


> He was just warming up for Stage 15. He knows not to go all out before a Rest Day.


Yeah, Mr. Bigglesworth is upset and when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset...


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

*Stage 15 - The Chicken Strikes Back*

He was just warming up for Stage 15. He knows not to go all out before a Rest Day.










" R-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-i-g-g-g-h-h-t-t-t-t."


----------



## Black7beard (Jul 10, 2005)

francois said:


> Thank you Georg Totschnig!!
> 
> I'm off the hook as my man did da chicken dance.
> 
> ...


Smart bet, francois.

byb


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

francois said:


> Thank you Georg Totschnig!!
> 
> I'm off the hook as my man did da chicken dance.
> 
> ...


Nice going anyway, Francois. It's nice to see someone nut-up a jersey instead of just talking about it. So are you taking bets for Stage 15? Let's leave Lance out of the equation. Tomorrows race is about the podium ... 2nd and 3rd place. Basso needs a minute on Rasmussen, although he can get time in the TT as well. Ullrich, Leipheimer, Landis, Mancebo, and Kloden are all within a minute of each other. I'm guessing Basso can take Rasmussen, but the others are going to have to ride hard to kick Da Chicken out of third place. 

General classification after stage 14

1 Lance Armstrong (USA) Discovery Channel 55.58.17
2 Michael Rasmussen (Den) Rabobank 1.41
3 Ivan Basso (Ita) Team CSC 2.46
4 Jan Ullrich (Ger) T-Mobile Team 4.34
5 Levi Leipheimer (USA) Gerolsteiner 4.45
6 Floyd Landis (USA) Phonak Hearing Systems 5.03
7 Francisco Mancebo (Spa) Illes Balears-Caisse d'Epargne 
8 Andreas Klöden (Ger) T-Mobile Team 5.38
9 Alexandre Vinokourov (Kaz) T-Mobile Team 7.09
10 Christophe Moreau (Fra) Credit Agricole 8.37
11 Jörg Jaksche (Ger) Liberty Seguros-Würth 8.52
12 Cadel Evans (Aus) Davitamon-Lotto 9.14
13 Yaroslav Popovych (Ukr) Discovery Channel 9.59
14 Georg Totschnig (Aut) Gerolsteiner 10.39


----------



## coreyb (Aug 4, 2003)

francois said:


> Thank you Georg Totschnig!!
> 
> I'm off the hook as my man did da chicken dance.
> 
> ...


you lucked out, the chicken was roasted. if jan and basso had a little more juice i would have had a jersey. discovery took an extra rest day for tomorrow, they will shatter the field again.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, at least I was close! And if you want a Leinie's jersey, you will have to buy it yourself off their website.... or try to get them as a sponsor for an MTBR gathering.

I had a feeling today would belong to someone no one expected, and that is how it played out. And tomorrow? I think Lance will go for the stage victory, and that he was saving himself today for that purpose. He will want to take the last mountain top finish of his career, just as he will want to take the final TT.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Man I wish I saw this yesterday. It would have been fun to participate. Oh well I doub't I would have picked Totschnig. Did the rules stipulate that your pick had to 'win' or come or just come in ahead of who anyone else picked? This could have been an expensive stage for you Francois


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

You had to pick a winner. And anyone that picked Totschnig would have HAD to be psychic, and should have been playing the lottery.

As for the expense, I have a feeling the RBR jerseys would have been expensed as the cost of doing business.


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

francois said:


> Ya gotta pick someone Svend. Not that it matters cause the chicken will fly tomorrow!!
> 
> fc


In the other thread I picked Basso. Not that it matters, I was hoping that the Dane would do better, still a great tour for the skinny guy from the north.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*It's why I didn't bother*



dr hoo said:


> You had to pick a winner. And anyone that picked Totschnig would have HAD to be psychic, and should have been playing the lottery.
> 
> was an easy bet betting he wasn't going to win, was darn near impossible picking a winner. I mean do you think anyone had $ on George for stage 15? you'd be rolling in Euros right now.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dr hoo said:


> You had to pick a winner. And anyone that picked Totschnig would have HAD to be psychic, and should have been playing the lottery.
> 
> As for the expense, I have a feeling the RBR jerseys would have been expensed as the cost of doing business.


Expensed yes!! And it couldn't have gone to a better group of guys. Still had I won, that would have been a nice loot!

Nonetheless. Thanks for playing. It's good to find some drama in Lance's perfect storm.

francois


----------

